# mysql-workbench52 doesn't compile



## cgi (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for attention.

I try to compile mysql-workbench52, but get strange error:


```
[cgi@free-cgi /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52]$ sudo make install clean
Password:
===>  Building for mysql-workbench-oss52-5.2.1_4
make  all-recursive
Making all in ext
Making all in ctemplate
make -C ctemplate-src libctemplate_wb.la
`libctemplate_wb.la' is up to date.
Making all in scintilla/gtk
Making all in cppconn
Making all in driver
make  all-am
Making all in library
Making all in canvas
Making all in src
Making all in dbc
Making all in sql-parser
Making all in source
Making all in utilities
Making all in src
Making all in grt
Making all in src
Making all in forms
Making all in vsqlite++
Making all in src/sqlite
Making all in tools/genobj
/bin/sh /usr/local/bin/libtool --tag=CXX    --mode=link c++  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/lua51 -
Wextra -Wall -Wno-unused -Wno-deprecated  ../../library/grt/src/libgrt.la ../../library/utilities/src/libguiutil.la -llua -luuid  -pthread -
Wl,--export-dynamic -L/usr/local/lib -lgthread-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lxml2   -L/usr/local/lib -Wl,-R/usr/local/lib -lpcre -
L/usr/local/lib -lsigc-2.0 -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib/lua51 -o genobj genobj.o  
libtool: link: c++ -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/lua51 -Wextra -Wall -Wno-unused -Wno-deprecated -
pthread -Wl,--export-dynamic -Wl,-R/usr/local/lib -o .libs/genobj genobj.o  ../../library/grt/src/.libs/libgrt.so -L/usr/local/lib -
L/usr/local/lib/lua51 ../../library/utilities/src/.libs/libguiutil.so -llua -luuid /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so /usr/local/lib/libgmodule-
2.0.so /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so /usr/local/lib/libintl.so /usr/local/lib/libxml2.so -lz /usr/local/lib/libiconv.so -lm 
/usr/local/lib/libpcre.so /usr/local/lib/libsigc-2.0.so -pthread -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib/mysql-workbench -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib
../../library/grt/src/.libs/libgrt.so: undefined reference to `grt::LuaShell::LuaShell(grt::GRT*)'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/work/mysql-workbench-oss-5.2.1/tools/genobj.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/work/mysql-workbench-oss-5.2.1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/work/mysql-workbench-oss-5.2.1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52.
[cgi@free-cgi /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52]$
```


```
[cgi@free-cgi /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52]$ pkg_info | grep mysql
mysql-client-5.1.48 Multithreaded SQL database (client)
mysql-gui-tools-5.0r14_4 The MySQL Administrator, Query Browser and Workbench GUI to
mysql-server-5.1.48 Multithreaded SQL database (server)
qt4-mysql-plugin-4.6.3 Qt MySQL database plugin
```


----------



## cgi (Nov 13, 2010)

Some additional information

```
uname -a
FreeBSD free-cgi.neoflex.ru 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #1: Sun Sep 12 13:42:35 UTC 2010     root@free-
cgi.neoflex.ru:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/FREE-SL510-01  amd64
```


----------

